
Searching For Sundar Pichai - tsycho
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mathonan/searching-for-google-ceo-sundar-pichai-the-most-powerful-tec
======
pbw
Interesting the CEO of Google can walk through CES undetected. What makes a
business leader go from anonymous to celebrity? The press probably over-
focuses on the celebrity types who probably only account for a fraction of
important decisions in the tech world.

~~~
nibs
Many founders of relatively insignificant companies are more famous than many
CEOs of significant companies. Founder is far more accreditive social capital
wise than CEO.

------
voltagex_
Interesting that they're actively looking to reduce bandwidth usage. Hopefully
it's the start of a trend.

------
vatotemking
> Bavor, for example, keeps a running document of things he’s learned from
> Pichai. (It’s three pages long. Sample entry: “Always choose quality. If you
> have to delay things to ship a quality product, delay.”)

I'm curious what other items are on the list.

~~~
joelrunyon
Funny how this is pretty much the exact opposite of Zuck's "move fast and
break things" mantra.

~~~
dilemma
I think more so than the choice itself, what's important is that you design a
system with integrity. If you want to go in the direction of quality, always
choose quality and make decisions in favor of creating an organization geared
towards quality. Whenever you go against the system you've created, the
outcome will be poor because your system isn't built to handle it.

------
doctorcroc
Buzzfeed has really improved its content lately. If not for the tacky social
media badges, I wouldn't have guessed it was BF.

~~~
oldmanjay
Over the next five years, they'll use this sense of surprising quality to
slide native or embedded or whatever they call it advertising right past your
radar.

~~~
voltagex_
Okay? Then what? Do I read nothing? Pay $300+/year per site that I want to
read?

I'm not sure what the "call to action" of your comment is - if the adver-
article is interesting, more power to them.

~~~
GuiA
> Pay $300+/year per site that I want to read?

If it's a site you really really like and you want to support them in a
tangible way, then yes that's not necessarily a bad use for your money.

